# Latest Impulse Purchase



## smokestackcigar (Nov 3, 2011)

Not sure why but ever since I saw these advertised, I knew I had to try one. They look beautiful and I love the size. I have never tried a Gurkha before so I figured why not start with this one. The only problem, I couldn't find one ANYWHERE! Searched for over a month and no dice. So, when I happened to visit my neighbor Casa de Montecristo, I was amazed to find out that they had only one box. Without even thinking, I bought it. I plan on trying it this evening and hope I don't regret my purchase.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice pickup. I'd be interested in hearing how they are if you plan on digging into them anytime soon. They do look good.


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice, love the size.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

I saw these in a B&M a week ago...thought about it. However, I'm not a huge Gurkha fan. Let us know how they are! My latest impulse buy was a box of Corona Viva! Form the devil.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice pickup


mrj205 said:


> I saw these in a B&M a week ago...thought about it. However, I'm not a huge Gurkha fan. Let us know how they are! My latest impulse buy was a box of Corona Viva! Form the devil.


Nice pick up I want to try that size.... I think that is my goal for the weekend...


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I'm not gaga over Gurkha, but those look kinda awesome.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

kdmckin said:


> Nice pickup
> 
> Nice pick up I want to try that size.... I think that is my goal for the weekend...


Be careful Krissy Poo...I have your address... :evil:


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

damn, nice pickup, i've been on the hunt for the 15-yr cellar reserves for months now to no avail


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

haha STFU I have yours too.


mrj205 said:


> Be careful Krissy Poo...I have your address... :evil:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice purchase. Let me know how they are. I've never tried those before


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

interested in seeing what you think of them.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice pick up man. I have been wanting to try one myself, I'm curious as to what you think of it. Are you going to let those sit for a while or are you going to lite one up?


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

those look deelish!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

I do like a few Gurkhas and these look awesome, been wondering ,now I need to find myself a few.


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm not a gurkha fan but I have heard these are surprisingly good, which leads me to believe if I saw them in a b&m I would purchase a few singles to stock away.


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

T52 box. Would post pics but can't yet.


----------

